# A Camera for College



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

I know this may seem like a lot to ask for, but it really means a lot to me and I'm hoping some of my fish enthusiast friends may be willing to help me out so here it goes.

I recently started a photography course in College only to have my camera break, a good DSLR camera is absolutely necessary for my success in the course and my family and I just don't have the money to buy a new one. If I can't get a camera in the next week I risk being withdrawn from the course all together and I can't let that happen. This means more to me than anything so I decided to start and Indiegogo to help me raise money to pay for the new camera. I realize many people will look at this and think it's not worth donating, that there are many bigger charities they could be putting their money towards, and I completely understand that, however this is something that means a lot to me, without donations this would be completely beyond my reach, so I'm taking a long shot.

If you're interested you can read more about my story, or make a donation here: http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/a-camera-for-college

Every little bit helps, 
Thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

go used, check B&H used and local places. The t1i should be under 400. I really how they charge you a fortune for school and make you spend big money on stuff to prepare you for a career that is essentially already obsolete.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

especially a career where its gonna be hard to make money.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

This is a story I've watched a couple of my sister's friends go through. Only one has managed to get/keep employment in the field and she is working part-time at 3 branches of a a portrait studio chain which has merged with 2 other chains and closed 80% of all the stores. Like computer programing, journalism and web design, it is a over-taught field. There will be careers for the extremely talented minority but the large number of normal full-time jobs that used to exist are just gone. DIY and automated tools have gotten so good and so cheap that "professionals" are competing with amateurs who do it for nothing. People who once worked in the field are now teaching too many students to chase too small a market.

We have been digitizing all our old slides and its unbelievable how bad they are compared to the shots I get now. The ability to keep shooting and editing until you get it right used to belong only to the true pro and the very rich. Now anyone with a DSLR and a tablet can do it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Geeze-Louise, guys. Tear her heart out and stomp on it why don'tcha?
Xox, I wish I could help, but I'm destitute. Good luck, though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

These schools are leeches sucking the last drops of hope from the unemployed generation.


----------

